# one of my chicks finds it difficult to eat? A little worried not overly concerned



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

I Have 3 chickens, one rooster and 2 hens about 3 or 4 months old. the smaller of the hens I can see finds it difficult to eat certain things that the others don't have issues with.

*Let me explain*
I often give them bread, we get fresh bakery bread without all the preservatives. I would tear it up to smaller bits of my chickens. The rooster and other hen eat the bread easy enough if a bit big they can easily tear other bits off to make smaller and easier to eat. The other hen has trouble doing this. will try a few times then give up and move on. I have noticed the same thing with some of their grains. With some of the bigger grains she gives up and eats the smaller things.

I also noticed she is the messiest eater. They have a bowl they eat their grains from. When pecking and the grains fly out of the bowl she causes the most mess like 3 times more then others (don't think one thing has to do with the other)

She eats and drinks stills, seems happy, and eats many bugs and grass (they are free range in the backyard daily) Just wondering if this is normal or if I should keep an eye on her?


----------

